# Best lightweight knee pads article



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Check it out. Anything interesting to you? What did we miss?

fc


----------



## fruitafrank (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't add much but good timing. Due to several surgery's [ not bike related ] I now wear knee and sometimes elbow pads for all rides. Once you wear them cosistantly you don't know they are there.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

How about triple 8?
I have been using triple 8 from sport chalet for 4 years, I think they are great for xc trail / light all mountain riding. Save my knees numerous times, and stay put pretty well. Light, cheap, comfy and breathable, no need to remove shoes when put on or off.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Darn, forgot the article.

Round-up: Best new lightweight knee and elbow pads - Mtbr.com


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Seven iDP's full line isn't out yet, and maybe the Control doesn't qualify as a light-weight pad so much as a mid-weight, but that'll probably be my next knee pad.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I would throw in TLD T-Bones as being good lightweight knee pads. Lightweight enough for knarly XC to trail. I know many Enduro racers enjoying them as well.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

evasive said:


> Seven iDP's full line isn't out yet, and maybe the Control doesn't qualify as a light-weight pad so much as a mid-weight, but that'll probably be my next knee pad.


What makes it good. Can you tell me about it?

fc


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

For one thing, they're the only brand I know of that puts the lower strap above the calf muscle, keeping it from sliding down. Initial reviews look pretty good. Not too heavy, comfortable, adjustable, and the hard surface helps reduce drag and tendency to slide. I don't think I need/want their most protective pad, the Tactic. That one features Boa closure, but my experience with the Dainese Oak leads me to think Boa is mostly a gimmick on knee pads. The lace isn't pulling on that many points, so I don't see how it offers anything better than a couple straps.

They're an offshoot of Royal Racing, and their Tactic and Control knee pads have been seen on WC DH racers for the last couple of seasons. They will also have two lighter weight offerings.

Knee


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Those Dianese pads look nice, but I wonder if the holes fill up with dirt/rocks??? The Pumice at Mammoth seems to fit into every possible hole on my bike, and gets launched from my tires many times during a typical ride.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

evasive said:


> For one thing, they're the only brand I know of that puts the lower strap above the calf muscle, keeping it from sliding down. Initial reviews look pretty good. Not too heavy, comfortable, adjustable, and the hard surface helps reduce drag and tendency to slide. I don't think I need/want their most protective pad, the Tactic. That one features Boa closure, but my experience with the Dainese Oak leads me to think Boa is mostly a gimmick on knee pads. The lace isn't pulling on that many points, so I don't see how it offers anything better than a couple straps.
> 
> They're an offshoot of Royal Racing, and their Tactic and Control knee pads have been seen on WC DH racers for the last couple of seasons. They will also have two lighter weight offerings.
> 
> Knee


Good knowledge! I missed those guys at Interbike but my colleague mentioned them.

fc


----------



## Huck N Fell (Jul 6, 2008)

So which ones are the coolest temp and don't slide down while pedaling? Those are the two most important things to me personally.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

I use the RF Ambush knee pads. Fine for lots of pedaling and I do like that I can put on/take off without shoe removal.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been waiting for a light weight knee/shin guard that you can pedal in. I've tried the IXS assault but there is not much knee protection and it rubs when pedelling. At least they are trying as it seems no one else is (that I know of) I won't go back to clips and I always seem to get caught up in super steep and technical (read unridable) where I'm always catching my pedals when putting a foot down or dismounting. I hate bleeding like a pig and having stitches.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Love the Alpine Star pads. So comfy even in heat.


----------

